# L1.11 for 721 IS SPOOLING!



## Ken Seeber

It's 3:41 p.m. Central time and my 721 is taking a software download. Could this be the long-awaited L1.12? I'll post back as soon as it installs!


----------



## Big Bob

I can confirm. 
at 1:40 pm pacific, I noticed my power light flashing. 

Dummy me, I turned on my picture in picture and that canceled the download. Hope it didn't really mess it up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Ken let us know what it is. 

I was not expecting anything today (but anything is possible)


----------



## DmitriA

Mine is also blinking right now!


----------



## John Corn

It's 4:53 EST, and I am downloading something on my 721.


----------



## DmitriA

We are in the middle of a fairly strong thunderstorm right now - I really hope I won't get signal loss in the middle of this and ruin the receiver 

Yep. Lost the signal - downloaded interrupted. The good news is that the receiver is still functioning


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Ok here it is...

L1.12 is being sent, however this L1.12 is a little different then the one I have been showing you, the weather and enhanced conflict screen are not in this software version (that will be coming soon)

Things Fixed over L1.09
· If you are viewing a PVR event and you press channel up/ down, you should go to the last viewed live service
· When you press record in full screen video, provide the option to record the entire event added. If the entire event is not available in the buffer, this option is grayed out 
· Key repeat changes (one key xmit per button push for non-blue navigation buttons)
· Changes to fan on/ off algorithm, fan on at 50 degree / off 42.5 degree C
· Allow the user to safely cancel/ stop a check switch operation
· Fix for editing a repeat timer and not having it start until initial time has past
· Skip FCC Slate Channels When Channeling in View Mode
· Fix for bug where the name of the previous event is displayed in the PVR catalog if start more than one min early
· Fix bug where no audio on international language channels on 61.5
· Fix bug where caller ID can be disabled following a call home
· Fix bug where if have over 65 active timers can not enter PVR screen/ some times causes a SW crash
· Fix bug NBA/ NHL channels do not appear in the guide all sub list
· Fix bug unsubscribed NBA/ NHL channels pop-up displayed incorrect. Should be the to subscribe call 1-800-333-DISH
· Add support for discrete on /off remote keys

I will try finding out the instructions for the discrete on off keys for those who want that information.


----------



## SParker

I am on group 25 of 29.


----------



## tontomono

Yep, mine is taking an upgrade as well. About time this released  Oh well, not like I've been having any troubles with mine, at all! So I'm happy with it even without the upgrade.


----------



## mgavin

I believe its L111, not L112


----------



## DaYooper

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Ok here it is...
> 
> L1.12 is being sent, however this L1.12 is a little different then the one I have been showing you, the weather and enhanced conflict screen are not in this software version (that will be coming soon). *


So, *another* 2 or 3 months for those.


----------



## Ken Seeber

The software has installed on mine, and it is indeed L111, not L112. It was about a 50-minute download.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Argg my contact at Echostar told me it was 1.12 oh well. 

I will fix the topic title.


----------



## Big Bob

yep, 1.11
and the first thing I noticed as it installed is that the fan shut off
Strangly quite by my TV right now....


----------



## Jacob S

Because of the change in temperatures the fan will turn on and off at. Does anyone know the temperature in Farenheit instead of Celcius it will be turning on at?


----------



## Doug E

Double the temp in Celsius and and add 32°


----------



## Doug E

Therefor, it will turn on at 132º F


----------



## Jess

I tried to record a full screen video and do not see the new option to record entire event solid or grayed out. I am using the L111 version.


----------



## EvanS

I am also starting download - just starting to extract


----------



## Jacob S

If the receiver is on it should download on the second tuner while you are watching tv on the first tuner, right?


----------



## Big D

Yes, Jacob.


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by Doug E _
> *Double the temp in Celsius and and add 32°*


I believe it's ((Celsius x 1.8) + 32).

I just had a weird problem with the new release. I had 8 movies recorded off premium channels, 6 of them had no sound. This has never happened before, so it must be some glitch watching material record recorded from 1.09? Hopefully all the stuff I record with 1.11 will have sound when played back! No problem losing the movies though, they will ALL be on again!

- Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I just had a weird problem with the new release. I had 8 movies recorded off premium channels, 6 of them had no sound. This has never happened before, so it must be some glitch watching material record recorded from 1.09? Hopefully all the stuff I record with 1.11 will have sound when played back! No problem losing the movies though, they will ALL be on again!*


This turned out to be an error on my part . . . never mind!


----------



## Bob L

I received the download about 3 pm. It is ver 1.11. Not sure what the upgrade intales.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Fixes in this release are listed above, enjoy!

BTW for what its worth, I am already testing the next version of the software, my 721 has not received the L1.11 upgrade. This is why I may mention something that may or may not be on your version of the software.


----------



## Jacob S

Do you mean you have the next version beyond L1.11, a different version that what you had before? Or do you have the same version that you did have before?


----------



## Big D

I calulate the new temps for the fan at 122 on, 109 off. What were the old settings, anyone remember?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Do you mean you have the next version beyond L1.11, a different version that what you had before? Or do you have the same version that you did have before? *


I can't say 

And to quote Forrest Gump... That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## P Smith

Oh c'mon Scott ! We all know it's L1.12  .


----------



## marshalk

Any idea if L111 fixes the "119 only" guide bug introduced at the last software update? This was a new problem that was not present in earlier releases.

I have received the update but will not know if the 721 can keep up it's 2.5 day guide for sure for a couple daze. Of course the best answer is to put the entire EPG on all birds so nobody has this problem.


----------



## Ronster

Hey guys, dont know about all of you but after all this time of waiting I am not impressed at all. Not a hell of alot of change in here. Best thing is the audio lag is gone on 30 second skip.
Nothing new that I see. Even some simple things were not done.


----------



## JohnH

Well, audio now works on RFI and the Sky Angel audio channels.


----------



## Jacob S

This is probably due to the fact that they found some things that needed further fixing instead of releasing it buggy.


----------



## DmitriA

You know, I really don't mind waiting, but the least they should do is explain to us what they are doing and what can we expect and when. There is no point to be this secretive about it (even apparently prohibiting Scott from talking about the few things that he knows about) - they don't have ANY competitors to worry about on the E* receiver market. Why are they so damn set about keeping all of us in the dark about these things????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Ok here it is...
> 
> · Add support for discrete on /off remote keys
> 
> I will try finding out the instructions for the discrete on off keys for those who want that information. *


Scott-I just tried the discrete power codes that work for most other Dish receivers including my HD6000. I tried the codes which work regardless of the address to which the receiver has been set and I also tried the ones specifically for address 2 which is the address for my PVR721 (I got the codes from the files section at www.remotecental.com). Unfortunately none of them work.

Are you sure this support exists in L111? Is it possible that the support was added but different codes are needed? This support was promised back on 02/10/03 during the last Tech Chat by Dish Network's VP/Software ( I can't recall his name at the moment) in response to my email during that show.

This is very frustrating after having waited so long. Any information you have regarding this would be greatly appreciated. BTW-I am using a Marantz RC9200 remote control which is very similar to Pronto remotes and uses hex codes.

Bob Liss


----------



## hojni

I just checked and they didn't even fix the "default to resume" issue once you start a PVR program. It appears that it still defaults to "startover."


----------



## Randy_B

What about the sound out of synch when you skip bug ! I thought the fix was due out this round???


----------



## hojni

As indicated somewhere above, the sound now stays synched when skipping back and forth. I tested this quite a bit.


----------



## gwynnebaer

I'm not sure if I follow the temperature/fan settings. My system shows 105F degrees (about normal for me, 107F degrees is the avg.), but the fan is clearly on. I tried a forced reboot in the vain hope that it would "catch on" to the new settings. Is there something I missed? Has anyone else noticed the temp./fan changes taking effect?


----------



## sampatterson

Hey, my caller ID works now. It never did (even though everything was grounded correctly, etc) so 111 at least fixed that for me. Did they update the algorithm for "Hours left to record) because I got an extra 3.5 hours after the upgrade.


----------



## wileadams

Well, I upgraded last night and this morning, my receiver's harddrive was clicking away. I think it got too hot in the audio cabinet. I hope this is does not indicate a problem with my harddrive. I unplugged the system and it had to reinstall the complete software and then go through an upgrade of it. Ugh!


----------



## Randy_B

Thanks hojni, I missed the post above mine. This is welcome news. Now if they would adjust the default on resume playback!


----------



## Big D

And while they are in there fixing the resume default, they can add sticky menus so when we select sort by name instead of date in the PVR menu, it stays there. Seems like a no brainer, but for some reason, sticky menus is not on their radar scope. One has to wonder why?


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by Big D _
> *Seems like a no brainer, but for some reason, sticky menus is not on their radar scope.*


When setting up a program, I *always* add 15 minutes to the end and check the "Protect" option. It would be nice if this was also sticky!!


----------



## BobMurdoch

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *When setting up a program, I always add 15 minutes to the end and check the "Protect" option. It would be nice if this was also sticky!! *


This would be easy to implement.... Just add a few choices to the Preferences menu and then a button to save as default (a la Microsoft Word where you can modify the Normal template)


----------



## Guest

I myself don't mind waiting either. I would guess that DISH upgraded the receiver for reasons in addition to/other than the bug fixes (IE some new anti-hack feature). This would seem to be the case based on all the upgrades that have happened over the past week. 

I played with the new upgrade on my 721 and it definately seems to be a great improvement with the PVR functions. I am sure someone will find a way to crash it  

I have had a 721 for 4 months and recently received a 508 through the DISH $149 upgrade program. I definately like the 721 better for obvious reasons, however, I too would like to see sticky menu settings on the PVR playback menu. I noticed that when going to the PVR menu on the 508 it returns to the last selection played as a default. Also, I like the fact that it defalts to resume a selection that was stopped in progress. 

Just suggestions here... no real complaints.


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *This would be easy to implement.... Just add a few choices to the Preferences menu and then a button to save as default*


I give up - I went into all three choices under the Preference Menu and none of them allowed me to add 15 minutes to each recording, select "Protect", then save this as my default. How do I do this?


----------



## BobMurdoch

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I give up - I went into all three choices under the Preference Menu and none of them allowed me to add 15 minutes to each recording, select "Protect", then save this as my default. How do I do this?  *


I'm sorry if I misled you..... I meant that it would be easy for the PROGRAMMERS to implement by doing what you tried to do. Sorry to cost you 15 minutes of your life that you won't get back......


----------



## Bill Mullin

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *Sorry to cost you 15 minutes of your life that you won't get back...... *


Actually, it was only 2 minutes or so, but I can handle it!


----------



## jerryyyyy

This looks like a minor update- they should just not tell us when something BIG is arriving to cut down this frustrating anticipation of great things to come.


----------



## BobMurdoch

They DON'T tell us. We need someone like Scott to keep beating them up for info.

I WISH they had a COMING SOON! banner on their website with upcoming receivers and software updates so we could get an official word. 

Except for the marketing splashes at the big trade shows, you never hear anything until THEY want you to know it. ("Tell them nothing and it's harder for them to call you a liar")


----------



## Guest

Typical, the update hasn't been out more than two days and several here are already slamming Dish for not doing "enough". I'm just glad Dish is willing to give us any updates - you know they don't have to give us anything...


----------



## Danbo

Actually, yes, they HAVE to go us something. My concern is, and has always been, the fact that the 721 was buggy from the day I got it. Fixes were sent out to fix things, and didn't previously (such as the audio sync during skip ahead or back). It appears this may FINALLY be resolved. Pixelation, well, that's still an issue. So is stuttering during playback of recorded events (more like a couple seconds of slow motion).

What I purchased, and expected, was a PVR that did what was advertised, without hitches (except for the occassional outage due to events of nature). What I expect, as a result of not getting what I expected, are fixes to correct those problems. It's taken a very very long time for these fixes to come out, and they're still not all there. When the 721 gets to the point of doing what it's advertised to do, without problems, then and only then do they "not" have to give us anything.


----------



## BobMurdoch

And by the time they get it to a good state I'll be selling it to get the 921.... sigh.


----------



## gwynnebaer

Scott, when the dust settles, can you refine your list of features/bugs fixed in this release so we are all on the same page as to what was changed?

For example, I am not experiencing the temperature changes that you mentioned in your earlier post, and I am hoping I can find out if that's: a) because that change never made it in this release after all, or b) the change is in this release, but I have some other issue I should investigate further.

More to the point, I hope that we can "ping" you a bit to get E* to release something official about this and future releases so the FUD will stay to a minimum. Just a tiny bit of open communication on E*'s part would really shut a lot of us up.


----------



## sampatterson

I must say that overall I have been happier with the 721 than any other of the Dish receivers I have had (5000, 6000, and DishPlayers). Its features and reliability for me have far outweighed the bugs I have encountered so far.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The update list I posted was taken from the final beta of the software you are using. I assumed that all the features in that beta made it to this release (Or else if they were to remove a feature wouldn't we need to test it again?) 

Most of the engineers and Sr Staff were still in Atlanta folling last weeks Team Summit (Dish also has facilities there)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Also for the record this release was considered a "Maintance Release" the next release which we are testing now has more features including the new conflict screen and weather feature.


----------



## SteveinDanville

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Ok here it is...
> 
> Things Fixed over L1.09
> · Key repeat changes (one key xmit per button push for non-blue navigation buttons)
> · Changes to fan on/ off algorithm, fan on at 50 degree / off 42.5 degree C
> 
> Scott, my fan algorithm definitely hasn't changed, and I don't think I understand what you mean when you say key repeat changes on the non-blue keys will give one key transmit per button push, as opposed to repeating (I assume). When I go into the menu screen and hit and hold the 6 button, it cycles through to a delete request. It does not just do one key transmission; it keeps repeating "6".*


----------



## marshalk

I also see no change to the fan algorithm. The one that really gets me is they did not fix the 119 only guide bug introduced by L1.09. What is worse, I am seeing no indication that it may be fixed if the resounding silance on the issue is any indicator....sigh


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know if support for discrete power codes was added to L111 as Scott said it was at the beginning of this thread? I've contacted Dish technical support but unfortunately they haven't responded.

Bob


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

There will be another release of L1.12 soon which will feature all the fixes mentioned and will also have the Weather and Conflict Screen.

I am now told that L1.11 was a maintance release (with no other details but that)

I would not be surprised to see L1.12 to be out in the next week or two.  (But don't hold me to that)


----------



## raj2001

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Argg my contact at Echostar told me it was 1.12 oh well.
> 
> I will fix the topic title. *


Did your contact by chance work in the Iraqi information ministry


----------



## sampatterson

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> Did your contact by chance work in the Iraqi information ministry  *


!rolling


----------



## Danbo

Scott,

Besides the audio sync during skip ahead/back being fixed, what else in this is actually fixed in L1.11? I actually seem to be having more problems with it rebooting now then previously.

Funny, I called Dish to report the reboot problem, and wouldn't you know it, they've never heard of that problem before. Aren't I the lucky one... They've never heard of it rebooting when you're watching a PVR event, and two other times fire at the same time, different channels. Of course the recommended fix for that was to pull out the smartcard, while the TV and PVR are on. The Point Dish showed everything was fine. I'm just surprised no one has ever reported this, considering a number have the same problem. Or maybe I'm believing Advanced Tech isn't giving me a line...


----------



## sampatterson

That is like trying to report a dishplayer problem. They don't even want to hear what the problem is, they just say, we are working on a fix for that...


----------



## Bill D

I usually get the 'No haven't heard of that problem before' Meanwhile on this forum there's at least a dozen people with the problem.


----------



## goblin

About the discrete on-off codes.... what really is the advantage for turning off the 721? I suppose that one might save some electricity and heat because the LED power light is off  and downloads may happen in a more timely manner, but the timers still fire and the drive is always chugging away generating heat.

Does the PVR stop spooling (thus saving a wee bit of wear and tear on the always running drive head)? I know the system function that displays the temperature only works when it's off (though never understood why). Are there any other advantages to turning off the unit? 

I apologize if I missed this in some other thread.


----------



## msanto

> _Originally posted by goblin _
> *About the discrete on-off codes.... what really is the advantage for turning off the 721? I suppose that one might save some electricity and heat because the LED power light is off  and downloads may happen in a more timely manner, but the timers still fire and the drive is always chugging away generating heat.
> 
> Does the PVR stop spooling (thus saving a wee bit of wear and tear on the always running drive head)? I know the system function that displays the temperature only works when it's off (though never understood why). Are there any other advantages to turning off the unit?
> 
> I apologize if I missed this in some other thread. *


The reason for discrete on / off codes (at least my reason) is so I can program my Pronto remote control correctly. For example (a much simplified example), I might have a button set to switch inputs on my TV to my VCR ... that button will also turn on (using a discrete code) the VCR. If I didn't have a discrete on code, the power signal sent to the VCR will actually toggle it instead, meaning I might turn off an already on VCR.

Another example would be an "All Off" button, that would turn off all my devices. If I don't have discrete codes, I will just toggle them instead.


----------



## goblin

I understand, I use an RC5000i. My question was why I should bother ever turning it off? 

Now if I could spin down the hard drive....


----------



## MediaMills

"Another example would be an "All Off" button"

My Sony remote for my receiver does this. If I press the Video2 button it will turn on my receiver to Video2 (Satellite) and turn on my Sony TV. When I press the System Off button, it turns off my reciever and my TV at the same time. Pressing the System Off button again does nothing because all of my conponents are already off.


----------

